# Amazon's K3 covers - costumized



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I have customized my pink Amazon cover with a fashion theme - it's the one without light. I've got the pink cover with light as well - not quite sure how to customize it - suggestions are very welcome 









The shoes and the little hat are made of leather, I used contact adhesive to glue it on. The large rhine stone is actually plastic - also glued on, but as it actually is supposed to be sewn on I sew it on as well


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Very cute! You will have a totally unique cover! Love it!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

This is a look at the inside









The dress is made of Chinese Silk - glued onto thin card board (using fabric glue), then glued (using contact adhesive again) onto the inside of the cover.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

You are so creative!!  I love when people create a "one-of-a-kind" custom look.  Very, very nice!!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I love what you've done.  I've been trying to figure out how I can bling up my blue Amazon cover.  

I'll post it when I figure it out.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have the exact same cover, i love what you've done to yours


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That is just too cute! Love the shoes! I noticed that someone on another thread used stamps! Very creative!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> I love what you've done. I've been trying to figure out how I can bling up my blue Amazon cover.
> 
> I'll post it when I figure it out.


Reading your post the word denim popped up instantly. 
A nicely washed out piece of denim glued onto paper with fabric glue to prevent fraying. Then you can cut it into any shape you like. Lines and seams you can paint on with fabric paint - or use tiny little iron on rhine stones for bling....


----------



## lila (Jan 3, 2010)

I particularly love how you customized the tag! I hate it as it it came, so I love that you dressed it up.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Wicked cute! I love the shoes too.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I've now customized the lighted cover as well - I love dragonflies and butterflies 

















The dragonfly is actually an old brooch with the pin removed - you need to make sure the back is really flush when it lies flat. Again I attached it with contact adhesive. The butterflies at the inside are iron on motives I found in a haberdashy store.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Very cute! I'm not very artsy crafty, but I think I'll try it.


----------

